

Adrian Chen from Gawker pretends to be cancer patient? - dhughes
http://twitter.com/#!/Adrianchen
 A post on Reddit from a person who said they were going to end their life using Oregon's 'Death with Dignity' program is a hoax according to Adrian Chen from Gawker, he's bragging it was him all along.
======
dhughes
Original post on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fy6yz/51_hours_left_to...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fy6yz/51_hours_left_to_live/)

